# Fkystrike



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Flystrike in domestic rabbits is sadly all too common a problem throughout the summer months, and with this years early spring, the problem is set to go on for an even longer time than usual. Not only is flystrike, or myiasis, extremely distressing for all concerned, but it is also potentially fatal. So, although the following article makes unpleasant reading, it contains information that all rabbit owners should be aware of.

What is flystrike?
Flystrike is the infestation of any animal with maggots. Whereas blue bottles only lay eggs on dead or rotting flesh, green bottles flies lay eggs in warm, damp places, such as wet fur on animals. The eggs hatch a day later, and the larvae, maggots, eat into the flesh, i.e. your rabbit. As the maggots grow, they eat further into the rabbit and, generally, if it is not found in time, the rabbit will have suffered so much that it has to be put down.

Which animals may be affected?
Flies will strike any healthy animal, but generally it is those which have a wet or dirty groin, which are most at risk. However, any rabbit which is unable to clean itself properly may become infected. Typically this includes obese rabbits, females with large dewlaps, or skin folds around their abdomen, rabbits with urinary problems, elderly or arthritic rabbits, long-coated breeds, and rabbits with teeth problems who are unable to groom themselves. Any animal with a wound is also a prime candidate for the fly to lay its eggs, as the odour and moisture from the flesh attracts these insects.

Warning Signs
Individual rabbits can react in different ways to flystrike. Some will try to escape from the pain, which is usually around their rear end, so they dig themselves into a tight corner; whilst others will dart about, and pull at their genital area. If you observe any unusual behaviour in your rabbit during the summer months, then pick it up immediately and check underneath.

What to do if you find maggots on your rabbit
First of all  try not to panic, but do act immediately, as this is an emergency. Gather up your rabbit, either in a pet carrier or wrapped in a towel, and take it to the vets immediately. If possible, ring ahead, so that we can be prepared for your arrival and to treat your rabbit immediately. Flyblown rabbits are usually in pain and shock and need careful nursing if they are to survive. Generally we admit cases of flystrike, and hospitalise them for at least 24 hours to get them through the initial infection and toxic stages.

If for any reason, you can not get to a vet immediately, then pick off as many of the external maggots as you can, using a pair of tweezers. The maggots which have burrowed into the flesh, can be encouraged to the surface of the skin, by heat e.g. a warm, wet towel, or by the use of a hair dryer on a low setting. Ideally you should avoid wetting the rabbits coat, as damp fur will clog the clippers which a vet will use to shave the infected areas.

Prevention  Better than Cure
Flystrike is a distressing and potentially fatal condition which can be prevented by a few simple measures. Good husbandry is paramount in protecting your rabbit, but fly traps and fly repellent plants can also be used to great effect.

A spot-on preparation, appropriately called Rear Guard was launched last year, which can be applied to your rabbit to protect against flystrike for 10 weeks. It is a prescription-only medication and as such, is only available from veterinary practices.

Husbandry:
Remove all soiled bedding daily;

Ensure that your bunny is not being overfed, as this can result in diarrhoea, leading to a dirty groin;

Feed greens and fruit in moderation, as some rabbits can not tolerate an over-abundance of green food, again leading to diarrhoea and a dirty bottom. For the same reason, take care when putting your bunny out on the lawn in the summer, not to allow too much access to fresh grass;

Check your rabbit twice daily to ensure that it is clean and dry. This includes house rabbits, who can also be at risk;

Disinfect hutches every week.

Fly traps:
Old fashioned sticky fly papers are still available from DIY stores and garden centres, and may be used in the home or the shed;

Nylon netting can be used to cover outdoor hutches and runs, to prevent flies entering your rabbits environment. It can also be used to create inner fly doors in sheds. But do take care not to trap any flies inside when hanging it.

Written by Sonya J. Miller-Smith
Untitled Document


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

dont know if this is a stupid question....but can this affect indoor rabbits? i read about it a while ago and im so worried Calvin might get it, i clean his litter tray twice a day and clean his hutch everyother day  i go through ALOT of woodshavings.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> dont know if this is a stupid question....but can this affect indoor rabbits? i read about it a while ago and im so worried Calvin might get it, i clean his litter tray twice a day and clean his hutch everyother day  i go through ALOT of woodshavings.


Yes it can happen to house bunnies also! I check my bun's bums everyday, just make sure he is kept clean all the time and has no poo stick around his bum but you are cleaning him out a lot anyway!! And kill all flies!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

arrggg can you get flys indoors? :S arrgggghhh paranoid now!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> arrggg can you get flys indoors? :S arrgggghhh paranoid now!


he he of course you can!! But dont get paranoid just be careful and keep him clean he will be fine xx


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

hehe ive got my own personal fly catcher. he's called norman  my youngest kitty loves catching bugs and runs round the house after every fly, dadylonglegs ect ect till hes had a nice tasty treat. 

ooooooooohhhhhhhhh that would be an ace excuse for you to get ure kitty foxy


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

ooo i might ask for the rear guard thing....now im thinking about it, i guess they could get in through the window?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

ooo it would....hmmm hahaaa well, i want an old cat, a plump lazy one, so i get a feeling it wouldnt catch much lol. the landlord still hasnt got back to me!!!  dont want to bother him too much, annoying him isnt a good idea


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> ooo it would....hmmm hahaaa well, i want an old cat, a plump lazy one, so i get a feeling it wouldnt catch much lol. the landlord still hasnt got back to me!!!  dont want to bother him too much, annoying him isnt a good idea


lol


----------

